# Shaving face



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

I have always shaved the face of our Spoo Hudson and am wondering if there is any functional/practical reason for doing this other than appearance. He will never be in the breed ring for showing so I would kind of like letting it grow as is done with other "hair" coat type breeds unless there is a reason not to.

Thank you,

DavidT


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

One of my main reasons for doing it (besides appearance - since I do LOVE the poodle face!) is that food and water can get caught in long facial hair causing water dribbling through the house and crusties in the beard... IMO, for my dogs, it's easier and more hygienic to shave... and I like the way it looks better!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hair traps odor, I love kissing those freshly shaved, sweet smelling faces! And they're SO soft!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I groom a parti-poodle with an all black head (but the owners INSIST he-s a labradoodle) Since he's a so-called labradoodle, they never want him to have a poodle looking face so they tell me to leave it full. This dog's lower jaw area grosses me out. I contains hardened cheese and sauces and I have to use small scissors to remove that while still leaving the rest of the fur washed clean, combed free of knots and then bushed out and rounded with scissors. It is very time consuming but he is adorable and fresh-smelling when he leaves. How long he stays like that I dont know. I do love about 1/2 to 1" of fur on faces in the winter...I am NEVER stuck on one style too much. I like to mix it up.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ditto...all of the above. As well, if you do not keep the are around the eyes cleaned up, you get gunky, icky stuff in the corners of the eyes that once mingled with overgrown topknot hair can grow over the eyes and make it uncomfortable and hard for them to see.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, it's gross. lol!

BUT, if you keep it combed out and relatively clean, then go for it!!! It's perfectly fine to keep a beard cleanish, but just be aware that it can be a battle to keep it up, and I do prefer a clean-shaven face myself.

Give it a go though, you can always shave it back off!!!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I like Poppy's face best when it is a little bit fuzzy - under quarter of an inch all over - which is about one week in four! Much more than that and the quick wipe with a damp cloth stops being enough of a face wash.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I also prefer a cleanly shaven face. So much that I start going bonkers 2 weeks post grooming! This is why I am trying to learn how to shave their faces myself - so I can keep them cleanly shaven in between groomings.

My brother isn't really a dog person but when he comes over he always mentions he likes our poodles best when they are pretty scraggly face looking.

Just don't let it get too out of control...I see some poodles that are just hiding underneath inches fur, can't see properly and I feel terrible for them!


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

*Shave Face thank you*

Thank you all for your replies.

I may try it once to see how it goes. I too like the shaven face but also like the scraggly look as well.

DavidT


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I honestly can barely stand any dog with a beard, poodle or not! It may look cute, but it really is just gross. Traps food, water, dirt, odors, etc. Yuck! I like Desmond either with a freshly shaved face or like a month of growth. Then he just has this cute, soft, round looking face and it's sooo adorable! I don't mind that at all since it's about less than 1/2" and doesn't get really nasty.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Hahaha, i kinda teach my little Mack to 'wipe face' after every meal, i will use a cloth, half damp and half dry, i will use the damp part to wipe his muzzle and under his mouth, then i will use the dry cloth to dry it up a bit.

He kinda gets used to it and stays still when i have the cloth around his muzzle, Of course he gets a treat after that for being good.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

DavidT said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> I may try it once to see how it goes. I too like the shaven face but also like the scraggly look as well.
> 
> DavidT


I was nervous to do the shave, but ended up really liking it. We now call her torpedo nose! She looks like a completely different dog, but now I can't remember what she looked like before (all long and curly). Just be careful, as my groomer shaved her way too short and you could see her white skin underneath and it was coming through in patches, so it looked awful. I would never go that short to the skin again (not knowing what the skin tone was underneath). She needs at least a couple centimeters of hair to look normal! Now it is about 1/4" and it is slightly wavy and so cute and soft! It is growing so quickly!


----------



## RJF (Aug 3, 2020)

Of course, you're free to not shave the face. 

Personally, I would never have a dog with a hairy face because food and water in a beard is gross to me. 
Plus I think long face dogs look homely with hairy faces. To each their own.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi RJF, these are long dormant threads, with users who are no longer active on Poodle Forum.

There are some active grooming threads over here:









Poodle Grooming


Grooming Poodles is important to their health discuss poodle grooming.




www.poodleforum.com





Feel free, too, to start your own thread if there's something you'd like to discuss, or if you'd like to share some more pics of your gorgeous boy. 

Welcome to Poodle Forum.


----------

